# german owls pigeon



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

hi ive been into pigeon for a couple of years now just recently got a batch of german owls, dont know much about them, just fell in love when i saw them.Is there anyone out there that can guide me on the proper food mix, how the birds fly and any other bits and pieces i should know about the birds, any information about the birds would would be greatly appreciated, thx blueflyer


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They should eat the same as all other pigeons, they are not a flying breed. I got some recently, they guy said they fly pretty good. I'm only using mine as droppers so they will only be allowed to fly into the loft and not hang out outside


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

thx a mill, somebody told me that they can only eat the small seed mixture mine seem to leave all the large corn behind,when you say you use yours as droppers does that mean that they dont fly at all or do some of them do a few laps and then sit on the roof?do you give them any special mix in the water?thx, blueflyer


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

most of the smaller beaked birds do enjoy a smaller grain.. if you can get pop corn instead of the large field corn it may help... usually they do eat corn in winter as it has allot of carbs to help with energy to keep them warm..not sure where you are..but perhaps you can go with a cracked corn?.. I know controversey about that..but I have fed it without problems.. in winter the popcorn seems fine..even my little figuritas would eat it.. and if not overfed they will eat jus aboutt all put infront of them..and not be as pickey.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

A dropper is a bird used mostly by racers (but tippler people also) to quickly get your birds into the loft. These droppers are trained to not fly around outside but when released to fly right into the loft, they use birds that other birds find attractive, old German owls are very good for this. They may or may not fly around and do circles, if they do it will probably be only for a minute or so and sometimes not even everyday. Be aware that because these birds are not bred for superior flying ability they are not always capable of fleeing from a hawk. Hopefully they see the hawk in the sky and quickly go into the loft or under a object and hide. If they get chased they could get caught in the air or be taken out so far they do not know how to get home. Depending on where you live depends on how much of an issue hawks may be. In some of the southern states the hawks are much more prevalent during the winter months as food becomes less available. Some people let fancies out some don't. It may require experimentation to determine if you should or not.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

It is common for short beaks to leave the big yellow corn.. my figuritas do it but they can eat the small popcorn mixes. I have a schedule for what I put in the water. 

Monday ACV with water
Tuesday ACV with water
Wednesday Garlic with Water
Thursday Garlic with Water
Friday Multivitamin with Water
Saturday Multivitamin with Water
Sunday Nice Fresh Water


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You can also chop up the garlics into small bitsand put in the feed. I did the water for awhile but it really stains the waters with garlic smell.


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

blueflyer here tx a mill for all the info i do plan on letting my g,o out gust so there not lock in the loft my loft is 10 foot by 6 whide 6 hi and i have a small flight 6 long 6 hi 3 whide even if the gust fly for a short time or gust run around the garden only when i.m around i live in ireland co killdare we do have sparrow hawks not as big but they still went after my ice pigeons but the ices ware to quick i.ll hope for the best any more info would be great tx for all the help so far i,ll let you,s know how i get on mark ak blueflyer


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> 
> It is common for short beaks to leave the big yellow corn.. my figuritas do it but they can eat the small popcorn mixes. I have a schedule for what I put in the water.
> 
> ...


thx for your help ill use your plan im from ireland blueflyer


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

*breing old german owls*

hi every one i gust got a bach of ogo last week started them on small pigeon mix whit popcorn in it they love it no wast i gust put in 8 breading box,s they have all being taking buy pairs i put sum nest matteral in the bouls and on the floor look,s like the a sarting to bread lots of fighing over cearten box,s . i,ll being given them asv and mulivemans and garlick whats the next step never bred old german owls befour any help is greatfull tx mark aka blueflyer


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

blueflyer said:


> thx for your help ill use your plan im from ireland blueflyer


Hello,

Just make sure you use the correct amount of acv (there really isn't a correct amount, many fanciers put as much as they think is necessary, but this is how I do it) I put 1 tablespoon of ACV to a gallon of water. 4 garlic cloves to a gallon of water. For multivitamin put as much as the manufacturer says.

The next step I would say you are pretty much done. Just make sure that when they are breeding they have food and water with them during the day. Also get bands ready for banding.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Also post some pics!!!


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

*old german owls*



ValencianFigs said:


> Also post some pics!!!


only new to this site dont know how to put pics in my ad not great whit conputers any help or guidance much app all so nosted one bird that i got late 1 night after wating for hours for this guy whit 3 birds has a longer top beak bottem one is fine i mist it in the dark anything whrong he eats fine gust woneing is this a problm tx valencianfigs blueflyer


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> this is a link to pics of my birds http://picasaweb.google.com/dmbarka/MyFiguritas?authkey=_Lmbj_-Zfuk#


tx whit yuor help abouth my old german owls there are sum nice birds you have there how do you put pics on site tx blueflyer


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*FROM FAQ*

*How do I attach a file to a post?*

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.
*
What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?*

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

[Pics may be up to 100 kb and should be .jpg format]


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

blueflyer said:


> only new to this site dont know how to put pics in my ad not great whit conputers any help or guidance much app all so nosted one bird that i got late 1 night after wating for hours for this guy whit 3 birds has a longer top beak bottem one is fine i mist it in the dark anything whrong he eats fine gust woneing is this a problm tx valencianfigs blueflyer



Hello,

I am not sure what you mean??? What is wrong with the pigeon?


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

tx gohn i,ll ask my frend to help me i want to put up pics of my old german owls tx a lot blue flyer


----------

